# Optical out not being recoginized by windows on Asrock Z77 Extreme4 [Solved] mobo



## immanust (Dec 30, 2015)

I recently got a new audio setup for christmas. The amp is a Yamaha R-N301, and I have it's optical in connected to my mobo's optical out, and I have my speakers are connected correctly. Am I missing a driver or something? Will this amp's integrated DAC be any better than the DAC on my mobo? Any help is appreciated


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 30, 2015)

You probably have to go into your Sound control panel and select the optical out as the default sound output.  And obvious make sure the optical is selected as the input on the amp.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 31, 2015)

^^^ what he said. and yes the DAC on the Yamaha would be better. For one thing its separate from interference from the PC. But optical has limitations and read the manual on the Yamaha


----------



## immanust (Dec 31, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> You probably have to go into your Sound control panel and select the optical out as the default sound output.  And obvious make sure the optical is selected as the input on the amp.


Thanks for the suggestion. It turns out I just had to update my audio drivers.

I actually have another problem though. Whenever my audio device, whether speakers or headphones, is being run through the amp, there is a soft, ambient static. What is this, and is it fixable?


----------



## immanust (Dec 31, 2015)

Jetster said:


> ^^^ what he said. and yes the DAC on the Yamaha would be better. For one thing its separate from interference from the PC. But optical has limitations and read the manual on the Yamaha


Thanks for your consideration! What is the limitation of optical spdif?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 31, 2015)

immanust said:


> What is the limitation of optical spdif?



Optical bandwidth only allows for 2.1 and compresses 5.1 DTS, DD. Not uncompressed DTS HD,  Dolby True HD Blu-ray

HDMI will do it all


----------

